# Online Game - Legends of Remthal



## braro (Jul 23, 2011)

Game Name:  Legends of Remthal
Summary: PCs travel the fallen land of Remthal, liberating strongholds, delving in to the secrets of the region, and opposing an Orc warchief and his eldritch magic.
Number of players: 4/5 (although more can be considered)	
Game Time: Currently Saturdays, 6:30-10:00 PM EST, although this is flexible.  The game will take place using Maptools.
Starting Level: 1
Character Creation: As standard, except that races should be restricted based off of the setting (see below).  Any race that has a good reason for being in the region will be acceptable, although some, like Warforged or Wilden, might take some explanation.
Details:
The first part of the campaign is going to take place in a region that was once on the outskirts of  the Nerath empire: a kingdom called Remathal.  Remathal featured a castle town with a few scattered villages, and then homes out in the wilderness for farmers, hunters, lumberjacks, and the like.  It was once said that you could walk from the lake in the south east to the mountains in the north without ever encountering trouble.  The kingdom was kept safe by the clerics of Erathis, and the Paladin King, along with his Knights of the Realm.
Seven years before the campaign begins, the orcs of the north rallied together in to an unprecedented army.  Lead by a charismatic leader, Dolthan, who the orcs believed to be fulfilling an ancient prophecy of a tribal culture, they struck towards Castle Rema, burning the villages, sacking the monestaries, and driving the villagers in to hiding.  They besieged the Castle, and Dolthan's dark magic was able to break though the Paladin King's defenses.
In a fierce show down in the king's very throne room, Dolthan struck him down with shadowy magic, and took the crown, the throne, and the castle for himself.  He ordered the young prince of the kingdom to be thrown in the dungeon, and set out consolidating his control over the areas around the castle.
Once the presence of the Knights of the Realm faded, the monsters they had kept in line began to come out of hiding.  Goblins and kobolds began to range out of their lairs, lizardmen came out from behing their waterfall fortress to conquer the marsh, waterways, and great lake.  Ghostly spirits and darker things, once kept at bay by the priests of Erathis, now began to roam free.  Bandits and mercenaries came to the region to exploit what little was left.
The villagers that survived this onslaught fled to whatever safety they could find.  The humans of the kingdom hid in caves and forgotten monestaries that the orcs could not find, in ancient temples devoted to gods other than Erathis or to wild spirits.  The elves retreated to their forbidden woods in the south-west, threatening with pain of death anyone who entered without permission.  The halflings of the south-eastern lake and waterways fled to wherever they could, be it sunken marsh temples or to their human friends.  The dwarves retreated to their mountain stronghold, although a few with strong ties stayed among the humans, forging weapons for their self defense.
Now, Dolthan has begun to send out scouts and spies, searching for something.  Over the past seven years he has researched the mystic prophecies and his own magics, and is ready for the next phase of his plan.
You are a hero from Remthal.  You were but a child when the orcs struck the castle, but you made it away to safety.  Perhaps your family fell, or perhaps they are now in hiding with you.  You have received your training as part of growing up in the dangerous area; learning from the veterans and elderly who have the knowledge but not the health to fight, or perhaps studying ancient books that survived the fall, or praying to distant spirits and gods, or any other way that makes sense for the setting.  You may have even gotten your training before, as a squire to a Knight of the Realm, or as the Magus's apprentice.
You will be pulled in to Dolthan's new plan, and set out to stop him and his forces.
The game will take place on a somewhat strict time table; that is, Dolthan has a plan and is setting out to achieve his goals, the heroes will be forced to travel, quickly, to stop him as it unfolds.  A large part of the game will be the wilderness exploration element; Remthal is a big kingdom, with lots of terrain and dangers; there will be random encounters, according to the general difficulty of the area that you are in.  For example, closer to the orc controlled castle will have stronger enemies, while the hills where the refugees are hiding out will have weaker enemies.
There will be travel checks for things like navigation, traveling quickly, traveling through the night, not getting proper food, and the like.  Weather will have an impact on the heroes as well.  For the random encounters, the party can sneak around or navigate around challenges they do not wish to deal with.
Not all of the random encounters will be a challenge, though, and so there will be no need to play out any where there is not a risk of failure.  If the enemy party's Encounter Level is 1 or 2 less than the party's level, then the encounter can be overcome without investing hero points or daily powers; the encounter will cost two healing surges, however.  If the Encounter Level is any lower, then one healing surge will be spent.
Of course, full XP and treasure will be rewarded.
The random encounters will be based on the region, and when beaten will be marked off the regions list.  However, there are strongholds that the enemy will use to strengthen their forces in the region, such as the ancient graveyard, a goblin warren, an orc camp in one of the ruined villages, the lizard men's waterfall fortress, and the like.  Every so many days, new random encounters will be added to the environment, based off of the stronghold.
Taking one of the strongholds from the enemy will carry special treasure, and stop the flow of enemies in to the region.  In addition, if you were able to field your own army, you could use the strongholds for your deployment.


----------



## Srcrackbaby (Aug 4, 2011)

If you still are looking for one more adventurer i would love to join your campaign.


----------

